# Polyurethaning over a recently stained floor-it's hazy after drying.  Normal?



## vyacheslav (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello, 

I recently stained my dining room floor and the results were great!  You can refer to this thread:
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=21793
I used a Minwax Oil Based Stain and gave it two coats.  I applied with a foam, chisel point brush and I did not wipe it off after application.  User slownsteady was right on the thread above, each coat took 96 hours to fully dry.  My original floor must have been sealed back in the day, because I was using a damp rag to clean it up before staining and a few drops of water spilled on the original floor and beaded up.  After the first coat dried, it looked like 50 different shades of brown, but after I purposely put the second coat on a little thicker, it evened out beautifully!
I have begun using an oil based (Minwax) satin finish polyurethane to protect the finish.  I plan on using about 4 coats, then using 000 Steel Wool to get everything super smooth and even, then using the final two coats as a gloss (Minwax).

My question is, after the first coat of satin poly was dry, there was a haze on the floor, almost like I had put car wax on it and it needed to be buffed off.  I rubbed the floor with my finger to feel the finish and the spot I rubbed became &#8220;clean&#8221;, like rubbing your finger on a dirty window.  I took towels and &#8220;buffed&#8221; the floor by hand.  The haze came off and nothing came up on the towels.  I just applied the second coat of satin poly.  Is this just how the poly dries when it reacts with the stain?  Should I see less haze after this coat because it&#8217;s drying on top of itself rather than on the stain directly?
I&#8217;ll be steel wooling the floor anyway and finishing with a gloss, so the haze doesn&#8217;t concern me now, at least appearance wise.  I just want to make sure it&#8217;s not a sign of trouble or cause for concern.

Thanks!

V


----------



## joecaption (Jan 16, 2017)

What type woods on the floor?
This is just my personal opinion.
Most of what you have done so far is the way I would have done it.
Stain is called stain for a reason, it needs to soak into the wood, not float on top like paint.
If a drop of water just beads up that would make me think all the old sealer was removed before staining.
No way would I have used a "damp towel" (which I'm guessing by damp you mean with water) to wipe off the floor for several reasons.
Water would fill the pores so the stain could not soak in and when it evaporates will cause poly to haze up.
I use a shop vac first, then a dust mop, with a final wipe down with mineral spirits. (making sure to shut off any sources of ignition first !)
No way would I have ever just applied the stain  with a brush and not wiped it, I would have used this instead.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Applicat...-SearchPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-100626112-_-N
With two layers (should have only needed one layer) and not wiping it after applying, it seems to me the poly will just be floating on top of the stain.
A few causes for hazing is moisture, using a foam brush and or someone shook up the can instead of gently stirring.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 17, 2017)

Did you do a light sanding between the coats of poly? That is recommended on the can.


----------

